# TT Owners Age???!



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Apologies if this is in the wrong forum???? 

But was just curious as to how old most of us TT owners were???? :?

I was 25 earlier this year!! [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

I just turned 21  [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

27 ..... Just [smiley=skull.gif]

I will pass on the skull when some of the more wrinkly owners come forward... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jonny_Roadster (Jun 16, 2003)

im sweet 21


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

AJ,

its pretty much across the board... but Audi figures I saw suggested typical owner was post-35....

as for me... I'm not saying... but getting close to twice yours  (but only 25 internally)


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

32 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

26


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

wasn't there a poll / thread done on this in the past :?:

I'm 46 btw


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok......am seriously impressed - there are either a lot of dudes out there working damn hard to afford TT's or every1 is fibbing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink:

Fair play to all those young and not so young for having such excellent taste!! and Chip 50yrs young is not old at all!

Am very envious of all those with the lastest Body-Mods - they look awesome!!

Am I also right in assuming that there is a fairly even mix of ladies and gentlemen on here 2???!

Looked for a previous thread but couldn't c 1 -apologies if this is a repeat? :?


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm recently 25 too.

Is anyone here a hairdresser, or is that just a terrible rumour? :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Storm said:


> I'm recently 25 too.
> 
> Is anyone here a hairdresser, or is that just a terrible rumour? :wink:


You must think you're on the MGTF site :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Just turned 24, had the TT @ 23. Still like to think Im a baby, but then again cant wait for 25 for insurance drop!!!!


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

gworks said:


> Just turned 24, had the TT @ 23. Still like to think Im a baby, but then again cant wait for 25 for insurance drop!!!!


I hate to shatter that myth G...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

29


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Shouldn't have asked - am starting to feel old??!!!!

Cannot believe how young everyone is - damn good effort!

...it's like club 18-30 - except better as everyone here has good taste!! :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

gworks said:


> Just turned 24, had the TT @ 23. Still like to think Im a baby, but then again cant wait for 25 for insurance drop!!!!


Wait till you're over 50 and it drops a lot more - but so does everything else, so they say 

I am 51, but a lot less in spirit..

John


----------



## oettinger1.8T (Feb 3, 2004)

Just turned 23 , :wink: i do work hard , but i play harder! i also have a 2002 Yamaha R6


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Currently 30, and bought the TT new 2 yeasr ago.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

28 now, bought first TT @ 26


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

26.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

38 (just :wink: ) but still in my first childhood  - Won't let go of that 'til my second one comes along :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

I was 41 this June, but a lot of people tell me I only look 40. :lol: . Isn't it great when your age catches up with your IQ.
Andy


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

24 [smiley=baby.gif]

:wink:


----------



## properperson (Apr 14, 2004)

blimey i'm like yer grandad - 44

DSG 3.2 coupe in "young man's" papaya orange (with Bose, CD, cruise, IPAQ sat nav and 19" RS 4's)


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Gutted to hear about the myth. There I was hopin for the better to drop that Â£1856 premium! DOH!


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

My compulsory policy excess through Admiral will drop by Â£150 when I'm 25 - maybe yours will too gworks? Gotta be some benefits of getting older surely? :? :lol:


----------



## Storm (Aug 4, 2004)

My insurance went down from Â£1500 to Â£1300 when I turned 25.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

31yrs 1mnth and 2 wks old roughly!


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

26 but nearing relic like 27!


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

blimey i'm 21 living in a reasonable area and my insurance is only Â£980


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

dirty thirty :lol:


----------



## MyfirstTT (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi!

I'm new to the forum, I pick up my new siver TT Roadster 150 in a couple of weeks time. Can't wait to get behind the wheel!  I'm 28 years old in response to this thread!

Sarah


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Im 23, and My insurance is Â£1008, with no years no claims and 6 points, Looking forward to be 25, cheaper insurance and lose the points? :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......31.......


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Sarah.

I've only had my TT coupe for a couple of weeks and it is soooooooooo much fun!!!

I am 29 and my insurance is Â£498.00 for me and my wife, 7 years no claims, wife is only 22 but it is cheaper to have her on it than not!! Work that one out!!!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

23, bought the car week before i turned 23, insurance is Â£916 fully comp, 5 yrs protected.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm the wrong end of 40, with the body of a 47 yr old. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Just 38...nearing the dreaded 40!!!  still feel like 21 tho' except i don't live with my parents anymore


----------



## turbomike61 (Jul 20, 2004)

My body is 43 in October, it looks mid 30's, and my behaviour is juvenile. My insurance is $1600AUD (about 550 pounds). On my first TT which I picked up in January.

This is MY mid life crisis, and I'm lovin' it.

P.S. Welcome Sarah, you're welcome to ride in my Roadster anytime.


----------



## brayboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi all.

Just turned 25, insurance only 900 of my english pounds for me and the misses. Had a crash just over 2 years ago.

my insurance seemed to drop when i was 25, I was paying Â£750 on a golf GTI MK4 (150 bhp). FOR Â£150 I know which i prefer


----------



## bilbo baggins (Jun 10, 2004)

Just turned 30  car is insured in a mini fleet policy for Â£450 f/c and if you have a full license and my permission you can drive it to 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

55 this Saturday, the body of a 75 year old and I act like my shoe size which is 8 

Graham


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Got a TTR 180 when i was 21, and now at 23 am loving the V6  (but not the insurance!!).


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im 74 this birthday. and i will still whip you all :lol: :lol:


----------



## Horse (Oct 26, 2003)

Just turned 28. Got my first new TT at 26. Bought a my first quick Audi (S3) at 24 8)

Lovin the V6 DSG... although with a driving license that now says "see attached"!! my insurance premium is spiralling out of control  A3 TDi anyone.....


----------



## davie (May 14, 2003)

I'm 34


----------



## mdopi (Jul 31, 2004)

had my fist tt when i was 17 
now im 19 and on #2


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I had my first TT before I was even born...


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

The reason why mine is sooo high is because I also have my 20 yr old Gfriend insured on it! Like I said, hopefully this will go down by next yr @ 25! :?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

EDZ26 said:


> Im 23, and My insurance is Â£1008, with no years no claims and 6 points, Looking forward to be 25, cheaper insurance and lose the points? :?


How have u waggled that price??? Is yours the 150/180???


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

gworks said:


> Gutted to hear about the myth. There I was hopin for the better to drop that Â£1856 premium! DOH!


Mine was around Â£725, fully comp...

John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We are 90 this year.

I was much younger before.


----------



## Mags (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm 31 - just traded up to an A4 Cab for practicality so must be feeling very old!. When I ordered the cab the salesman (whos a friend) had just handed over a 3.2 DSG to a 17 year old who's father had bought it as an 18th b'day present!


----------



## ttboyboy (Feb 9, 2004)

i'm 22 - lovin the 225 TTR  hatin the insurance :twisted:


----------



## TTR430BHP (Jul 8, 2004)

ttboyboy said:


> i'm 22 - lovin the 225 TTR  hatin the insurance :twisted:


Im 22 and if you think your insuarnce is bad you should try mine  :wink:


----------



## ttboyboy (Feb 9, 2004)

TTR430BHP said:


> ttboyboy said:
> 
> 
> > i'm 22 - lovin the 225 TTR  hatin the insurance :twisted:
> ...


go-on then ttr430bhp - what ya payin?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Now now children, please stay on topic and play nicely !


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I kinda like my Daughter's spin on this one. When told that her shoe size was a 9 she said - 'oh that's funny because the rest of me is just 3'.......

Which makes me 10!

Or judgeing by my insurance premium in comparison to a few here I must be about 384 - so I guess I'll settle for somewhere in between that. :wink:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

35 next month 8)


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

26 now - TT was my 25th birthday present from myself to myself


----------



## st george (May 15, 2004)

I am 58, have just sold my motorbike, a valkyrie and a fireblade, because life was becoming a little dodgy and have bought a TTR v6 manual which is fast enough for me and a lot drier in the wet


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm 48
The car makes me feel 16
[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Harv (May 12, 2004)

Turned 26, 2 weeks ago, surely still mid 20's :?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I have a theory. The reason why the age bias looks out of kilter is probably because those who are fairly young are more prone to admit their age as opposed to us oldies who are a little more reticant about coming clean.

So there.

I'm 41 by the way but I guess like many on here these days age is an irrelevance.

My insurance is free as it gets paid by my employers, just like the car.


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

gworks said:


> EDZ26 said:
> 
> 
> > Im 23, and My insurance is Â£1008, with no years no claims and 6 points, Looking forward to be 25, cheaper insurance and lose the points? :?
> ...


mines a 180, i have always had pretty good insurance, my second car was a brand new 3-series and i was only paying Â£1800 on that, so this worked out cheaper when i bought it last year.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I still feel like a 16 year old .....
But my birth certificate says 1961 
Bought my TT as my Birthday Present to me last year - oh and insurance is 580 quid including Mods


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

37 when i got my tt  39 now but you would never guess :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

I would be interested to know whether there is any linkup between age and body style and/or colour. Do older drivers buy the more sober colours and younger drivers with more garish colours etc..

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> I would be interested to know whether there is any linkup between age and body style and/or colour. Do older drivers buy the more sober colours and younger drivers with more garish colours etc..
> 
> John


as you might have worked out my car is yellow and i am 39 years of age still young at heart [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## ttimp (Jul 9, 2003)

bmx said:


> im 74 this birthday. and i will still whip you all :lol: :lol:


This explains the 'Blade 'incident' at last!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

43 next month and no grey hairs yet. Mind you, after almost being forced off the M25 tonight by a 38 tonner I might just go and check in the mirror.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I don't have a TT but if I told you that my insurance for a 225 is only Â£528 fully comp per annum would that be giving my age away? . And no I'm not as old a you 'old boys' either :-* :wink:.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

39 in 3 months time :?


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I don't have a TT but if I told you that my insurance for a 225 is only Â£528 fully comp per annum would that be giving my age away? . And no I'm not as old a you 'old boys' either :-* :wink:.


Gonna take a guess without insult........hmmm.......34???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gworks said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a TT but if I told you that my insurance for a 225 is only Â£528 fully comp per annum would that be giving my age away? . And no I'm not as old a you 'old boys' either :-* :wink:.
> ...


Oi not yet I have a few years yet .


----------



## turbomike61 (Jul 20, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> I would be interested to know whether there is any linkup between age and body style and/or colour. Do older drivers buy the more sober colours and younger drivers with more garish colours etc..
> 
> John


43 with a yellow roadster.

Just can't stand the sedate kids these days. :twisted:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm 42 1/2 and I bought my TTR 2 1/2 years ago


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

I'm 33 and I can't wait to get to 35 when my insurance goes down :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

MacBuff said:


> I would be interested to know whether there is any linkup between age and body style and/or colour. Do older drivers buy the more sober colours and younger drivers with more garish colours etc..
> 
> John


Younger driver = me

Colour of car = Misano Red 

Theory proven???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I don't have a TT but if I told you that my insurance for a 225 is only Â£528 fully comp per annum would that be giving my age away? . And no I'm not as old a you 'old boys' either :-* :wink:.


You got rid of that pretty quickly, didn't you? Didn't you like it or something?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

38, oh how things have changed! Insurance has dropped, hair falling out, i've even put on weight i used to be 7lbs you know


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> gworks said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Sorry Abi, like I said...."no Offence" :? Im sure u dont look a day over 24 anyways!


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

37 but feel 73. TT#2 now, got my first at 34.

Insurance, full comp,.....380.

Oh, I'm sorry, that's EURO's !!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

You are only as old as you feel.

I got up this morning feeling like a 18 year old

but could not find one


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

34 and a 1yr old when I bought it 36 with 1 & 3 yr old when I sold it


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

49 but still young at heart. Now the kids have passed their tests We can have what car we want


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

43 but my 19 year old wife loads the premium a bit! :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

42 years old - TT was a late 40th Birthday pressie to myself, so I could try and reclaim my youth. Wife is 36. Would happily pay a premium for a 19 y/o though :lol: :lol:



Bryn said:


> 43 but my 19 year old wife loads the premium a bit! :lol:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

ttvic said:


> You are only as old as you feel.


I think that should be "you're only as old as the woman you feel"
Anyway I'm 44


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ttvic said:


> You are only as old as you feel.
> 
> I got up this morning feeling like a 18 year old
> 
> but could not find one


Wasn't that a Groucho Marx line... " A man's only as old as the woman he feels"... works for me.... 

(apologies to those babes in arms who have never heard of G.Marx)


----------



## timmo (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I'm glad to see such a good range of ages, including the midlife crisis bods like myself. (44 this year)

When I showed my sister the TT, her comment was "it's cheaper than an affair!"


----------



## TTears (Feb 5, 2004)

23


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

26, It's terrible being in the 26-34 age bracket!! 

Joe


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Just about to hit 41 (on saturday) [smiley=end.gif]

Mind you since getting the TT the years seem to go backwards... :roll:


----------



## GolFGTi (Mar 29, 2003)

27 now and 27 when i got the TT 4 days ago !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> wasn't there a poll / thread done on this in the past :?:


Yup. This is third time round :roll:

I'm young enough to do loads of crazy things (so I've been told!!), old enough to enjoy a good wine and the peace nature has on me and I'm wise enough to know that life won't last for ever so I try to make the most of it 

55 for the records 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

MacBuff said:


> I would be interested to know whether there is any linkup between age and body style and/or colour. Do older drivers buy the more sober colours and younger drivers with more garish colours etc..
> 
> John


Of course there is!!!! I bought the most boring colour around :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested to know whether there is any linkup between age and body style and/or colour. Do older drivers buy the more sober colours and younger drivers with more garish colours etc..
> ...


shame on you dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > MacBuff said:
> ...


 

I'll try to chose a better colour next time round, Andi!! How is Beere Perl with white reflective decals just like the police have. And on the bonnet a chequered racing flag


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

37 when i bought it - 38 when i sold it


----------



## borsTT (Mar 22, 2004)

Got the TT at 29, but surprisingly I still turned 30 even though I'm driving such a youngster's car... :roll:


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

snap Bors, bought at 29, now 30, feel 18!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I am 30, had the car for more than 3 years now, but I feel I am much younger and that I have had the TT for less than a year! :?


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thirty 4!  
and still trying to think ( not very hard tho) of something I'd rather drive after nearly 6 years! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
ANT


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

44 and counting......... couldnt wait for my b'day in september so I got my TT about 3-4 weeks ago. Now im going to treat myself to some of those Lexus rear lights as another present from me to me. :lol: I say if you cant spoil yourself.......go and sulk in a corner.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ANT said:


> Thirty 4!
> and still trying to think ( not very hard tho) of something I'd rather drive after nearly 6 years! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ANT


Looks like you are as hooked on the TT as I am


----------

